# Unusual lump under mouse



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So i was checking all the mice yesterday and my female blue doe has a fairly large lump to the underside of her. She doesnt seem affected by this and walks without a issue and even doesnt mind if you touch it, it is hard when touched and very round ball shaped. She is only around 7 weeks so cant imagine it being a tumour. She is log haired also so gettin a decent photo is near impossible with her also being long haired.

Has anyone any idea what this could be and if she can recover?

Im hoping its just a abcess which will go.

This is the only pic i could get:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like an abcess but without actually seeing the mouse or with a better picture is difficult to tell.

Keep an eye on it and if it changes shape or colour over the next few days then veterinary attention will be required to either drain or remove.

Due to the bad picture it is difficult to see if there may be an insect bite or other things which may have caused the infection if it is an abcess.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks pro-petz your always a big help! Ill try for a better pic soon!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe try putting her in a mason jar or something clear for the next picture? I hope she'll be fine!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Just to inform you all or incase anyone gets a similar issue after being left alone after a couple of days it went sort of Brown red and mushy at the end then just vanished to look lile a small cut before healing fully!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe it was an abscess then drained by itself?


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

exactly, either way very pleased with her now, give her another couple of weeks and then consider making her a mum


----------

